# Winter Problems



## superiorceilngrepair (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey,

First and foremost, thank you for viewing this topic. I have just started the ceiling repair, texture removal/finishing as of March this year and I live in the fridgid cold of Ontario.

My question is, What sort of problems could one expect with the colder months approching. Currently I am using an air compressor with hopper gun and sometimes the Marshalltown Enforcer for the bigger jobs. 

We do alot of repair work from water, smoke and fire damage and alot of removal of textures to bring to a smooth more modernized appearance.

What is the best equipment to be used for this sort of work in the winter months? I realize an air compressor is most likely not the best choice for winter months as I could risk having frozen lines etc. Is it possible to put a filtration unit such as a desicant filter to extract water from entering the compressor.

Would the Goldblatt texture sprayer be a good choice for winter months?

http://www.drywallzone.com/goldblatt-texture-spray-machine-p2613.html


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I would shop around. That site is high priced. Did you try All- wall?


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm in Missouri so it's not as cold... I drain my compressor tank regularly and filter the air coming out of the compressor before it hit's my airline with a water bowl filter I think I got at Lowes or something 5 years ago... The other option is bring the compressor inside with you while you spray. You can't spray if the house is below freezing without problems anyway so carry a torpedo heater with you.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I live in Michigan so we are neighbors, as for your compressor you need to drain the tank each night after use, as for water in the lines, I would disconnect and roll up. the heat is a plus if your working in new houses that aren't heated, but if your suppling heat to do your job and the builders doesn't have heat in the house I would void any warranty work with no heat,:whistling2:
if you do these two things you should be fine.


----------

